# Uber Electric cars not only stop being part of the problem... they become part of the solution



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Uber and Lyft have been criticized for creating more pollution because the public tends to use the service in liue of mass transit. This article from Clean Technica reporting on a study published by the University of California at Davis claims that Uber and Lyft EVs not only negate that problem, but because of the high number of miles rideshare vehicles rack up, and the fact that a significant number of personal and mass transit vehicles still burn fossil fuels, the electrified U/L cars become part of the solution.

https://cleantechnica.com/2020/07/0...uts-3x-more-pollution-than-your-electric-car/


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Now if the State/Fed gov would only 'assist' me getting a Tesla Y; I'd be all for it.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

I stil think that uber/lyft going all electic is a delusional pipe dream. 

Where are they going to get new suckers to buy electric cars?


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> Where are they going to get new suckers to buy electric cars?


I'd have no problem getting a new Tesla; but Uber/State/Federal are going to assist me in ways they are not comfortable with. :thumbup:


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Anybody check out the Nio battery swap station. Instead of waiting 30 minutes charging your E vehicle , they have stations. You just drive in to the chamber and they do a battery swap in about 4 minutes and you are out. They will recharge your battery and swap it to the next drive in Nio vehicle. When it comes to technology, Chinese are running away with it. No stopping. Silicon Valley knows this, that is why they bending over for them.


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

I want an EV but I can’t plug in at home though this Nio battery swap is what I need, that and the vehicle I want hasn’t been made EV yet either. I’m sure within 5-10 years I’ll be driving an EV but until then I gotta stick to gas


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

NicFit said:


> I want an EV but I can't plug in at home though this Nio battery swap is what I need, that and the vehicle I want hasn't been made EV yet either. I'm sure within 5-10 years I'll be driving an EV but until then I gotta stick to gas


That's another good point, where are they going to get uber drivers that can plug in a car. Most taxi/uber drivers around here live in apartments/condos. How do they think that is going to work?


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> That's another good point, where are they going to get uber drivers that can plug in a car. Most taxi/uber drivers around here live in apartments/condos. How do they think that is going to work?


That's a huge issue for me right now, I plan on moving soon so I can have a place I can plug in. I talked to my apartment manager and they said they had no plans to make EV parking available. Shame because I see EV a becoming a viable transportation for most normal commuters


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

SHalester said:


> Now if the State/Fed gov would only 'assist' me getting a Tesla Y; I'd be all for it.


Cobalt Mining is so Good for the Environment !!!















Child Labor produces Less Co2 !!!
( smaller Lungs)


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

I sense you are trying hard to make a point? -o:

The offset, would be, pollution from automobiles that run on (wait for it) gas? Huh.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

mbd said:


> Anybody check out the Nio battery swap station. Instead of waiting 30 minutes charging your E vehicle , they have stations. You just drive in to the chamber and they do a battery swap in about 4 minutes and you are out. They will recharge your battery and swap it to the next drive in Nio vehicle. When it comes to technology, Chinese are running away with it. No stopping. Silicon Valley knows this, that is why they bending over for them.


I did buy nio awhile ago

the next thing is sustainable source of energy to fuel car among other things


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

sellkatsell44 said:


> I did buy nio awhile ago
> 
> the next thing is sustainable source of energy to fuel car among other things


Another Chinese E vehicle coming in LI Auto&#129299;
https://www.google.com/amp/s/mobile.reuters.com/article/amp/idUSKCN24C0CF


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

mbd said:


> Another Chinese E vehicle coming in LI Auto&#129299;
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/mobile.reuters.com/article/amp/idUSKCN24C0CF


I dunno. Allowing it to be charged with gas or electricity. Isn't that like a Prius? &#128566;

just kidding. I don't know enough and that article isn't enoguh for me to make any opinion.

Not to be confused with nio, what do you think of

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1279475996941520907


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

sellkatsell44 said:


> I dunno. Allowing it to be charged with gas or electricity. Isn't that like a Prius? &#128566;
> 
> just kidding. I don't know enough and that article isn't enoguh for me to make any opinion.
> 
> ...


He has a good gym inside his NKLA Corp office... &#128512; his dad used to be a railroad guy and he travelled with him.


----------

